# Free Camping in MO State Parks



## PotKorn (Nov 7, 2001)

If anyone is camping in Missouri this weekend, campground fees at state parks and historical sites are being waived in honor of Veterans Day.

You can go to www.mostatparks.com for more information.


----------



## PotKorn (Nov 7, 2001)

Free Camping in MO State Parks

Oops!

Website should be www.mostateparks.com


----------



## Vern M (Nov 7, 2001)

Free Camping in MO State Parks

I think the same holds true in all states. In honor of our veterans, state and national holdings are waiving all entrance fees for the one weekend only.

Vern M.
The Little House on the Highway (tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------



## C Nash (Nov 8, 2001)

Free Camping in MO State Parks

Alabama has waived the entrance fee to state parks this weekendbut,camping fees remain the same

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

